# It’s winter



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A busy time for us

The garden to cut back , pots to go into the greenhouse , hanging baskets cut back and also returned into the greenhouse , many plants will still be alive in the spring 

Paths and patios pressure hosed 

All returned to rest for winter before Christmas preparation starts 

The pond becomes pristine, the fish are huge and clearly visable in the crystal water 

The sparrows are returning , upset that we left for two months and bird seed was not replenished , their noisy presence there each morning now 

So slowly returning to the quiet of winter

And I love it, log fires and closed curtains 

A time to hibernate, and wait for the miracle of spring 

Sandra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We like to wait for the miracle of spring here in Spain, then come March make the trip home.:wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well the back garden is more or less put to bed 

Ivy’s trimmed back, the front Ivy we leave till feb to give shelter and food to the birds 

Now is the time to really enjoy the fish , the water has cleared , the green algae which we leave as shade from the sun is gone, soon they will slow down and head lower in the pond where the temp is more stable 
it’s 6.5 ft deep 

We,ll start on the front this weekend 

Don’t blame you gritty, but I’m a home bird at heart , I love my trips but it’s so much nicer to be home


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Whoops doubled up there 

Here’s one I made earlier


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Couldn't have any of that in our garden, waggy tails knocking plant pots for six, balls landing up in the pond, this is a dogs house and garden.
Our patio is made of black stones, as Shade is wobbly and his Mum mustn't slip his Dad has covered them with artificial lawn ready for the winter days.
4 sea eagles were in the field Wednesday morning for some hours, 8 Magpies in the garden this morning and at this moment we have 3 deer we can see with the naked eye and several a few more through binoculars.
We love our home as well Sandra, but as different as chalk and cheese to yours.

Also we have dozens of swans and at this moment they are persil white in the sun.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

greygit said:


> We like to wait for the miracle of spring here in Spain, then come March make the trip home.:wink2:


Down here in the southern hemisphere we're waiting for the miracle of spring too.

Too bad it was snowing yesterday. In Lesotho and S. Drakensberg (E. Cape) that is.

We're just at the mercy of the evil cold wind. (by sub-tropical standards).

Did you know? It has snowed in S Africa in every month of the year (not all the same year of course.)

Tiffendell - ski resort in E. Cape. (Not a current pic).


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well jan this is our back garden 

The dogs rarely go there , it’s not for playing, although shadow likes to relax there now and again 

However our front has space , loads of pots still, they never knock them over 

Tonight we’ve lit the chimnea , brilliant for cooking steaks , chips cooked outdoors in an electric deep fat fryer, needs to be veg oil , Andrew is vegetarian , our private pan is beef dripping 

Kids chatting , grandkids and friends have eaten and retired tithe main lounge to do their thing

Some outside next to the fire , some still round the table 

Just the hounds to feed, chicken and rice 

And another draws to a close 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It not only feels like winter but smells like it. Cold, crisp and orrible. I think the only reasons Christmas is held when it is apart from retailers sucking our blood is to try and cheer us up from the cold and get us all into so much debt it takes our minds off the temps.

Woke to 3c today. Only 5c at 10am now. Went out and checked the mouse traps and sure enough three little bodies. More manure to the neighbours shrubs. Grass is sparkling and white as bright sun.
Things here are building for the Christmas crescendo of overindulgence and extravagance. I hate it all and the sooner we realise there aint no divine being we need to worship or be afraid of the better.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Britons are expected to set another retail record on this year's Black Friday in defiance of tightened household budgets as the crucial Christmas period gets under way.
Shoppers will spend £2.6 billion - an 8% increase on the £2.4 billion spent last year - or £1.8 million per minute, snapping up deals online and in stores on November 24, according to predictions by VoucherCodes and the Centre for Retail Research (CRR).
Online spending alone is expected to reach £1.15 billion, up 15% on 2016, when Argos recorded its biggest-ever day of sales and John Lewis had its biggest week for sales in its 153-year history.
Many major retailers including Amazon, Argos, Currys and AO.com, have already started their Black Friday events.
The event comes as inflation data and wage growth figures confirm the squeeze on household incomes, although consumers have proved resilient and retail sales have held up better than many expected.
The peak Christmas retail period, which kicks off with Black Friday, will be crucial for the high street.

Humbug and not in debt Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray, Christmas was a pagan feast , adopted by the church, highly unlikely to be the birth time of Christ 

So we would still have the Michaelmas celebration without religion 

Its a time to celebrate in midwinter , true it’s very commercialised now but doesn’t need to be whether people are celebrating a religious feast or just a midwinter one 

Still fairly mild here weather wise for the time of year 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Britons are expected to set another retail record on this year's Black Friday in defiance of tightened household budgets as the crucial Christmas period gets under way.
> Shoppers will spend £2.6 billion - an 8% increase on the £2.4 billion spent last year - or £1.8 million per minute, snapping up deals online and in stores on November 24, according to predictions by VoucherCodes and the Centre for Retail Research (CRR).
> Online spending alone is expected to reach £1.15 billion, up 15% on 2016, when Argos recorded its biggest-ever day of sales and John Lewis had its biggest week for sales in its 153-year history.
> Many major retailers including Amazon, Argos, Currys and AO.com, have already started their Black Friday events.
> ...


Just hide Ray! I've not been in a single shop in the month we have been home. I'm banned from supermarkets and anything else I might need I get online (no Christmas music for me  )

You just need to refuse to get Involved. It will get me in the end though when the dreaded "what are we doing for Christmas" conversation arises.  I was thinking of flying off to the Canaries but I dunno now,can't get excited about that either.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Barry. I was hoping to persuade the Mrs to head off to Portugal before Xmas but no luck. I was told it's nice to spend Christmas with our friends.!!!!!
That means feeding and entertaining em all multiple times. Always ott and I am low key. France is better usually than UK but Portugal is even better still.
I can only handle a few banquets and binging sessions. Trouble is Christmas brings out dozens of reciprocations and indigestion. If only it could be spread. 

Refusing any involvement brings comments like "You miserable bugger" and "Where is your Christmas spirit"? Like junkies trying to 'score' with friends.!
Best Christmas was 3 years ago on our 50th. anniversary in Portugal. No lights and decorations. No preparing for weeks. No buying trolley loads of foods.
On 'the' day we booked into a local hotel and got the works. Started midday with champagne and h'ordeuvres, full traditional Christmas lunch with several courses and puds and as much drinks as you wanted. And entertainer, singer and brilliant service went on till 21.30.
All for €36 each and no work!!!!

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Ray

Your just as bad

Could you not have spent it delivering food to those who didn’t have it ?

You choose differently , as do I 

But remember when Christmas gets to much 

You can always side step to those who have little to celebrate anything , and give without fear of getting back unwanted gifts 

And just celebrate midwinter

But then again you be inadvertently celebrating the Christmas message wouldn’t you ?

Can’t win can you ?

Sandra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

As an atheist I have always thought of Christmas as a mid-winter festival, so I agree with you Sandra.:smile2:


----------

